

Ask HN: PayPal seems to be on the down. Solution? - lachyg

So it seems PayPal is gradually losing all support from people in the tech community. It's making mistake after mistake after mistake. But it's got a huge user base, and seems to do the job.<p>I'm building an app where clients will pay the company, the company will take a %, and then deliver that to developers.<p>What would be the best payment solution? Any ideas?
======
ScottWhigham
Really? Hadn't heard that. I know that people who want to write competing
businesses will say that it's down but, in the real world, it is very much the
standard. PP's customer service has really gotten better as well.

I'm quite happy with using them for handling payments on our site. They've
been far better than Authorize.net, for example, at preventing/handling
chargebacks.

